# Weird spots on Tabby



## leothecutie (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello! We got an tabby about 3 weeks ago, and I've never saw a tabby before with spots on their side. What do you think? Heres a pic of him.


----------



## leothecutie (Oct 2, 2012)

*Mix of Egyption Mau?*

Okay, so I've been staring at the computer screen looking at pics of egyptian maus and other breeds. The egyptian mau is the closest I can think of that maybe he's got mixed in him...


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

There are 4 types of tabby patterns: Mackerel, classic, ticked, and spotted. All 4 tabby patterns can occur in both domestic cats (moggies) and pedigree cats. Egyptian Mau is only one breed of cats who are spotted. There are other spotted breeds such as Ocicat and Australia Mist. Lot's of Bengals are also spotted. 

So your kitty being spotted doesn't mean he must have some Mau blood in him. And actually, I believe your cat's pattern is more of a broken Mackerel tabby than a true spotted tabby...


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

I agree with this. He's most likely a Tabby, and is a mix of two patterns.

My little Gadget is the same way.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

BigDaveyL said:


> He's most likely a Tabby, and is a mix of two patterns.


Tabby is the pattern, he's a domestic. Not a mix of 2 patterns as such, still described as a Mackeral Tabby it's just the solid lines have broken up in some parts.


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

Regardless, he's a beautiful cat! And that's a great photo with the patterned background too.


----------



## leothecutie (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for all your help!!! I guess I was just hopeful that he had some special mix in him lol.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Spotted tabby and broken mackerel tabby are not very common in domestic cats. And he is certainly very adorable! I always have a soft spot for cats with round face. He doesn't need any paticular breed in his blood to be special :luv

PS: The sofa cover is really nice, and matches your cat! :lol:


----------



## leothecutie (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks! He definitely has a special place in my heart :heart! The seat he's laying on is a La-Z-boy, it's his favorite place to lounge and snooze.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

My Tigerlily had spots like that at first and still does on her belly, but her side spots have turned into ticking. I think it's very pretty and your boy is very pretty, it'll be intersting to see if he changes as he gets older.


----------



## leothecutie (Oct 2, 2012)

Me too!  We had another Tabby kitty but we had to give him to our MIL because he sprayed everywhere, and omg!!! He's huge! (he was big when we had him) but I guess because of winter he's put on weight. I wonder if our little kitty will put on winter weight like him...or just stay thinner because he's an indoor kitty.


----------



## leothecutie (Oct 2, 2012)

jadis said:


> My Tigerlily had spots like that at first and still does on her belly, but her side spots have turned into ticking. I think it's very pretty and your boy is very pretty, it'll be intersting to see if he changes as he gets older.


I hope it turns into ticking, it would be sooo pretty!:grin:


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

A very common pattern in tabbies not bred true for spots or mackerel. We see it all the time in the Devon Rex. We call the pattern "spockerel".:wink:


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

He's spotted or broken Mackerel


----------

